# Horse and Trailer Stolen from Pasture in Texas



## tayloranngenevieve (Dec 31, 2013)

Please help us find Pepper!


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

That is so heartbreaking, I hope they find him!


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

What kind of person even steals horses in this day and age!


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

Man, this makes me sick! I would go nuts if someone stole one of our horses. I hope the horse and trailer are recovered. I would be interested to know how much interest the police or sheriffs department paid to this. Around my area - Not so much. I'm not talking about horses stolen ( we have not had any that I know of)but burglaries etc.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Contact Net Posse and post there. The thieves are obviously horse people and I'd almost think someone who's been to your place, otherwise why the blankets? Most thieves grab and go.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Already on NetPosse, Saddlebag. All over facebook on the horse groups as well.

I hope it ends with the horseand trailer returned in the same condition they were taken. If someone stole my horse and I found them, I'm not sure I could keep myself from putting them in ICU.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I plan on branding my mare to discourage theft (a physical mark is easier to spot and therefore harder to push through auction). Im keeping my eyes out here and shared on fb. I pray You get your trailer, and more importantly, your horse back.


----------

